# Cool veggie pizza



## The Princess (Aug 3, 2009)

I at one time had this  recipe from pampered chef but I can't locate it~if anyone has it out there please post it asap I would like to make it tonight.
TIA.


----------



## CasperImproved (Aug 3, 2009)

The Princess said:


> I at one time had this  recipe from pampered chef but I can't locate it~if anyone has it out there please post it asap I would like to make it tonight.
> TIA.



Here you go Princess 

cool veggie pizza recipe | pampered chef recipes | pampered chef


----------

